# ,  / > Elecraft >       (UA2FM)

## UA6AP

!
  (UA2FM)     CQHAM.RU  : http://www.cqham.ru/sch.htm#Elecraft 

 :

K3_Remote_Owner_Manu  al_Rev_D_RUS.pdf
 D  3  2014 .

KX3-2M-4M Installation and Operation A3_RUS.pdf
 3  13  2014 .

_        3  3      UA2FM   ua2fm<at>mail.ru_

----------

AlexanderT

----------


## UA6AP

!
  (UA2FM)     CQHAM.RU  :

K3s_Assembly_Manual_  Rev_A_RUS.pdf
    3s.  A, 27  2015 . (    Manual Errata A-1)

----------


## ua2fm

,

 CQHAM.RU    K2 (Rev. I).      ,   , ,    ,           . 

http://www.cqham.ru/ftp3/K2_Owners_Manual_Rev_I_RUS.pdf

    ! 

        (    mail.ru).

     Elecraft 
K3 (Rev. D10), 
K3S (Rev. A1), 
KX3 (Rev. 5), 
KX2 (Rev. A7) 
  ua2fm<at>mail.ru.


  -     !
      !!!

73, UA2FM

----------

RA3FV

----------

